# Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander



## RheinEinsteiger (4. September 2013)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen was eure spinnkombo so wiegt
Ich Fische eine nexave 300MH Gewicht: 285g
Und als Rolle eine nexave fc 4000 Gewicht : 360g
Bin nun am überlegen eine 3000er Rolle zu holen die nur 270g wiegt
Würde es Sinn machen oder wäre die zu klein 
Fische am Rhein mit Gufis von 9-15cm am 22g jig
Als Schnur Fische ich eine 0,15er power pro
MfG


----------



## Toppel (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Bei mir an der Elbe:
DAM Hybrid Shad mit 196g
Shakespeare Supreme XT 35 250g
______________________________
446g

+ 0.15er Power Pro


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Ermüden dich die 90g Mehrgewicht zu sehr oder warum überlegst du?


----------



## RheinEinsteiger (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Ne das nicht aber wenn es weniger geht warum denn nicht
Ich weiß ja nicht was die 90g ausmachen und ob die kleinere Rolle ausreichend ist
Wollte mal andere Meinungen dazu holen
Ich sehe immer wieder spinnfischer mit kleineren Rollen als meine


----------



## Rannebert (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Die Frage ist doch, wo zur Zeit der Schwerpunkt deiner Kombo ist.
Wenn die mit einer leichteren Rolle arg Kopflastig wird, dann haste davon absolut nichts.


----------



## RheinEinsteiger (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Wie stelle ich sowas fest?
Bin noch nicht solange beim spinnfischer dabei sry


----------



## Bommaringa (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Du stellst fest an welchem Punkt deine Angel in der Waage ist, wenn du sie auf deinen Finger legst.

Umsoweiter der Punkt Richtung Spitze wandert umso kopflastiger ist die Rute.

Ich fische zb. auf meiner Stradic mit 2,46m und 10-35g ne 4000er Stradic FD. Die 3000er wäre auch möglich gewesen... aber mit der 4000er liegt sie mir viel besser in der Hand


----------



## RheinEinsteiger (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Ok
Das werd ich nach der Arbeit mal testen 
Der optimale Punkt sollte dicht an der Rolle liegen denke ich mal


----------



## Bommaringa (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Achja... meine Rute wiegt 159g + 330g die Rolle.


----------



## Rannebert (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Idealerweise hälst Du deine Angel ohne zusätzliches Gewicht in Form von  Beköderung so in der Hand, wie Du sie auch beim Angeln festhälst.
Und  wenn Du dann nirgendwo auch nur ein wenig Druck aufbauen musst, damit  sie in der Waage ist, dann sollte das als angenehmste Variante passen.  Da jeder aber etwas anders greift, ich zum Beispiel gerne nur mit dem  kleinen Finger hinter dem Rutenfuss muss man das selber mal austesten...

Sollte sie dabei schon leicht zur Spitze absinken, dann macht eine leichtere Rolle vermutlich wenig Sinn, denn dann würde es sich anbieten, mit Kontergewichten am Rutenfuss zu arbeiten, und dein Gewichtsproblem wird nur verlagert. Hängt halt auch von Deiner Griffstellung ab....


----------



## RheinEinsteiger (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Okay 
Dann werde ich mich danach richten ob ich eine kleinere Rolle hole oder nicht
Was haltet ihr denn ansonsten von der nexave kombo?
Habe bisher paar Zander nen Hecht und zwei Welse von nem Meter gefangen 
Das ging ganz gut
Aber so wirklich Ahnung und nen Vergleich zu anderen Sachen hab ich jetzt nicht


----------



## nachtangler (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Niederrhein:
DAM Hybrid Shad - 196g
Spro Hypalite 3000er - 290g
----
486g

Wobei mir die Combo doch ein wenig zu kopflastig ist..
Ich überlege, wie ich an der Rute Kontergewichte anbringen kann, wird aber aufgrund des Griffes nicht ganz so einfach.


----------



## Fr33 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Lieber ein paar Gramm mehr und dafür ne ausgewogene Kombi... als eine zu leichte, die Kopflastig wie ein Esel ist! Spätestens nach 5-6 Stunden fischen merkst du dass dann am nächsten Tag!

Achja, meine Kombi:

CMW SpinSystem 3 (-60gr WG) "Eigenbau"
 --> ca. 194 gr (inkl. ca. 20gr Kontergewicht)

Shimano Rarenium  300SFA
 ---> 200gr (Herstellerangabe)

*Gesamt: ca. 394 Gr*


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



RheinEinsteiger schrieb:


> Wie stelle ich sowas fest?
> Bin noch nicht solange beim spinnfischer dabei sry



Wenn du dich mit der Balance einer Kombo beschäftigst, dann wirst du sehr schnell die Zusammenhänge zwischen tatsächlichem und gefühltem Gewicht erkennen. Man kann das ganz schlecht erklären, denn da spielen enorm viel Faktoren mit rein; auch das durchschnittlich zu werfende Ködergewicht.

Ermüdend beim Spinnfischen ist ja nicht nur das schiere halten und führen der Rute, sondern ganz besonders auch der Wurf. Da macht man ja pro Tag doch so ein paar Dutzend voll.

Dazu kommt, dass diese Balance auch nicht an einem ganz bestimmten Drehpunkt festgemacht werden kann, sondern sich zu einer höchst individuellen Sache entwickelt. Es hat halt jeder Angler so seine körperlichen Eigenheiten und Angewohnheiten. Der eine fasst den Griff so, dass der Rollenfuss zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger liegt. Der andere hat ihn zwischen Mittelfinger- und Ringfinger. Wie war das noch mal mit dem fixen Schwerpunkt?

Daraus folgt, dass man das leider kaum physikalisch bestimmen kann. Es ist rein abhängig vom persönlichen Empfinden. Da passiert es schnell mal, dass eine rein netto schwerere Kombination aus Rute, Rolle und Köder als leichter empfunden wird, als sie es auf der Waage ist und damit besser für dich abschneidet, als eine Kombi, die real weniger auf die Waage bringt.

Wenn ich dir also haarklein beschreibe, wie eine solche Kombo in der Hand zu liegen hat, dann bedeutet das für dich nicht sehr viel, denn wir beide sind garantiert nicht gleich. Für dich bedeutet das, wie für alle anderen auch, dass du selber ausprobieren musst, welcher "Schuh" dir am besten passt.

Einen ganz konkreten Tipp kann ich dir aber geben:

*Wenn du unbedingt eine neue Rolle haben willst. Dann vergiss bitte alle Gewichtsangaben. Nimm deine Rute und gehe in einen Angelladen und probiere, was wirklich zusammenpasst. Alles andere ist gerade für weniger erfahrene Angler nur Russisch Roulett am Portemonaie!*


----------



## sMaXx (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

rute 164 
rolle 285


----------



## Fr33 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Achja... du wolltest was zur Nexave Rute hören. Hab ich im laden mal in der Hand gehabt, da die mir optisch ganz gut gefallen hat.....

War aber doch enttäuscht - ist mehr ne universelle Spinnrute, aber nix zum reinen Gummifischangeln. Ne Voillkontaktrute ist das nicht....aber wenn du damit fängst, die Bisse spürst und zurecht kommst - warum nicht!


----------



## buddah (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

30000Stella FE 225g + Rocke Nano 2,40m 169g = 394 g

Daiwa Certate 2506 230g + Stalker Harty Rise 140g = 370g

Biomaster 2500 265g ++ St. Croix Legend Extrem 136g = 301g!!!


----------



## Silverfish1 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Meine Zander Combos wiegen :

1.
Shimano Lesath 2,7 XH ca. 200g + ca 360g Biomaster 4000FB = ca. 495g
2.
Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano 9ft MH ca. 179g + 260 gShimano Rarenium 4000FB 

Mit beiden kann ich Stunden ohne Ermüdung fischen !


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Was soll dieses Angeben der Gewichte bringen? Das ist doch bloss ein Zipferlzeigen in modernisierter Form. Früher gings darum, wer den Größten hat. Heute zählt der mit dem Federgewicht, oder wie?


----------



## Fr33 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

@ Andal

das war doch Thema des Threads oder?   Nein ich weiss schon worauf du hinaus willst. Gewicht ist eher Sekundär.... Balance und Handling eher Primär. Und da jeder die Rute anders hält, anders gebaut ist usw. kann man nicht sagen, die Rute XYZ ist mit Rollengröße XYZ ausbalanicert


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Bingo... der Kandidat erhält 1000 Bonuspunkte! #6

Der TE will Ausgewogenheit und wußte es halt nicht anders zu formulieren. Und weil er neu ist, ist er auch prompt in die Gewichts-Falle der Katalogautoren getappt.


----------



## RheinEinsteiger (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Andal hat es erfasst
Vielen dank für eure Antworten 
Das hat mir Klarheit verschafft
Ich habe jetzt die 4000er behalten 
Den griff hinten abgemacht eine Gewinde Stange rein geklebt den griff wieder dran und habe die Rute so gut es geht aus balanciert
Fazit: durch das Board wurde mir einiges klar und ich habe an euros gespart
         Und das Fischen macht mir jetzt viel mehr Spaß da meine Kombination    sehr sehr kopflastig war
Vielen dank nochmal


----------



## bobbykron (4. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



buddah schrieb:


> 30000Stella FE 225g + Rocke Nano 2,40m 169g = 394 g
> 
> Daiwa Certate 2506 230g + Stalker Harty Rise 140g = 370g
> 
> Biomaster 2500 265g ++ St. Croix Legend Extrem 136g = 301g!!!



|kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Hehe.... joar bisi verrechnet bei der extremen Kombi, wa ?


----------



## buddah (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

|kopfkratvertippt!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Wie viel Schnur ist eigentlich auf den Rollen?
Gewichtsmäßig....
Gibt's extra Leichtschnüre, die gut mit den Leichtrollen zusammenpassen?


----------



## u-see fischer (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie viel Schnur ist eigentlich auf den Rollen?
> Gewichtsmäßig....
> Gibt's extra Leichtschnüre, die gut mit den Leichtrollen zusammenpassen?



Ist nicht Dein Ernst oder?|kopfkrat

Obwohl, kann man dann noch mit Mono unterfüttern oder besser komplet Geflecht auf die Rolle. |kopfkrat


----------



## Scholle 0 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie viel Schnur ist eigentlich auf den Rollen?
> Gewichtsmäßig....
> Gibt's extra Leichtschnüre, die gut mit den Leichtrollen zusammenpassen?



gutes Thema, 
vielleicht gibt es Carbonhohlkerne für die Spulen.
Und dann nur noch 50m Schnur auf die Spule und es is perfekt leicht .


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



> Obwohl, kann man dann noch mit Mono unterfüttern oder besser komplet Geflecht auf die Rolle


Eben - da hier ja teilweise schon fast im Milligrammbereich diskutiert wird...


----------



## Andal (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Das erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Zeit im Fahrradladen und den Leichtbau-Wahn. Da wurde auch bis zur völligen Unbrauchbarkeit abgespeckt. Am Rad versteht sich, nicht am eigenen Lebensmittelgeschwür. 

Beim Lack könnte man auch noch sparen... zwei, drei Gramm, oder so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Geeenau Andal - als Superbikes aufkamen, saß der dreieinhalb-Zentner schwere Moppedfahrer im Laden und holte sich ne 50 Gramm leichtere,  gelochte Bremsscheibe ;-))))))

Du hattest schon recht mit der Ausgewogenheit der Kombo - aber was solls?

Es gibt eben welche, die Gewichtsminimierung wichtig finden - sollen sie dürfen und machen..

Die Industrie ist doch freundlich genug, sowohl für Gewichtsfetischisten wie für "robuste-Arbeitstier-Liebhaber" Gerät in fast allen Preisklassen anzubieten..

Wie wichtig das für den Einzelnen ist, sollte man auch dem überlassen...

Der eine braucht nen steifen Prügel, um Zander mit dem Kunstköder mit Spaß an der Sache zu fangen, der andere eben die Leichtgewichtsrute/kombo..

Gibt's alles, so what??


----------



## Fr33 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Naja.... ihr seht mir das wieder zu schwarz oder zu weiss.... Grauzone wird weg gelassen.

Natürlich ist es kack egal ob die Kombi 2-3 Gramm mehr oder weniger hat. Wenn ich im Rutenbauforum teils sehe, was da für Griffe verbaut werden (nämlich gar keine mehr... sondern der blanke RH in neuen Formen usw.), kann ich mir persönlich nicht vorstellen, dass es auf Dauer Spaß macht ne leichte Rute zu haben, die ich aber nach 3h nicht mehr gescheid greifen kann *g*.

Andererseits 100gr mehr oder weniger sind wieder nder Bereich, den ich nach 5 Stunden Gummifische schleudern spüre...


----------



## Andal (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Wir sehen das absolut nicht schwarz-weiß, sonder mit sehr belustigten Augen. Wie Thomas schon sagte, jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen. Trotzdem darf man sich dafür gegenseitig "anschießen"... Humor und vor allem die Fähigkeit auch mal über sich selber zu lachen darf nicht zu kurz kommen, auch wenn es einigen sehr schwer fällt.


----------



## wrdaniel (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Viel wichtiger ist doch eigentlich das Gewicht des Zanders


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> viel wichtiger ist doch eigentlich das gewicht des zanders



#6#6#6


----------



## One6Zero3 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



buddah schrieb:


> 30000Stella FE 225g + Rocke Nano 2,40m 169g = 394 g
> 
> Daiwa Certate 2506 230g + Stalker Harty Rise 140g = 370g
> 
> Biomaster 2500 265g ++ St. Croix Legend Extrem 136g = 301g!!!




Also bei mir ergeben 265g + 136g = 401g!!! :q


Ich fische ne HeartyRise Collector in 2,52m WG 15-40g (122g) mit ner Fireblood 2500 FA (222g)

Auf der Feinwaage eines Angellädchens meiner Wahl wog Die gesamte Combo inkl. Rute,Rolle,geflochtener Schnur,Flurovorfach ca. 60cm und Snap grademal 358g.

Und für mich Persönlich die beste Anschaffung meiner gesamten Angelzeit :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



buddah schrieb:


> 30000Stella FE 225g + Rocke Nano 2,40m 169g = 394 g
> 
> Daiwa Certate 2506 230g + Stalker Harty Rise 140g = 370g
> 
> Biomaster 2500 265g ++ St. Croix Legend Extrem 136g = 301g!!!


 

Niemals #d


----------



## RheinEinsteiger (7. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Kollege von mir fischt eine speedmaster bx 270xh und eine stradic ci4 4000 für den Rhein 
Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir diese Kombination auch noch zulegen oder was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## olaft64 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Nimm die Kombi in die Hand, angele  damit und dann entscheide. Rute ist okay, Rolle ist okay, ob DU damit klar kommst, findest Du am einfachsten mit einem Test heraus. Und wenn die Geldbörse ihr Okay gibt- machen.

Da hilft kein Forum.
Gruß Olaf


----------



## MarkusM (8. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Hallo zusammen,

Interessant was der ein oder andere hier für Kombos auf Zander fischt !


Ich fische folgendes:

Spin System 3 (bis 60 gramm) in Orginallänge 
Stella 4000 SFE mit ca. 230m Stroft in 9kg

alles zusammen wiegt bei mir mit Snap und 75cm Fluocarbon
sowie beiden Rutenklettbändern laut Feinwaage:

456 gramm. 


Ist für mich eine gut fischbare Kombi die ich teilweise 7-8 Stunden am Stück ohne Beschwerden fische !
Und darauf kommts mir Persönlich an !!



MfG,
Markus


----------



## e!k (8. September 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Shimano Fireblood 270H (239g) + Shimano Fireblood 4000FA (287gr) = 526gr 

Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 942XH (225gr) + Stella 4000FD (295gr) = 520gr

Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 902MH (179gr) + Twin Power ci4 4000FA (285gr) = 464gr  

Greys PP 270cm 20-50gr (164gr) + Stella 4000FSW (255gr) = 419gr

Sportex Absolut 2702 (158gr) + Vanquish 4000 Ltd. Edition 2013 (245gr) = 403gr


----------



## kernell32 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Moinsen,

ich kram den Trööt mal wieder kurz hoch.

und zwar werde ich mir demnächst ne neue Rolle besorgen müssen und da meine Bushwhacker (258cm) mit der aktuellen Rolle (Ryobi Cynos) etwas zu Kopflastig ist, vergleiche ich gerade die Gewichte von Rollen im 150 Euro Bereich (Stradic, Exceler Z, Rarenium etc.)
Nu hab ich mich schon geärgert dass der Trend immer mehr Richtung "Light" geht, Ci4 und co. sind scheinbar Groß im Kommen #q

Meine jetzige Kombo wiegt ca. 505g
(Rolle 330g ink.l 014er Geflochtene & Rute 175g)

Jetzt ging ich davon aus dass eine schwerere Rolle da Abhilfe schaffen würde, aber finde erstmal ne moderne Rolle über 300g ;+

Hab dann noch n bisschen recherchiert und bin auf diesen Trööt hier gestossen (sorry Fremdforum |uhoh: )
http://www.angelforum.at/balance-von-spinnruten-t12560.html

Und da behauptet doch so n Österreicher #h dass das Rollengewicht für die Balance keine Rolle spielt (Wortspiel habt ihr gemerkt?) und was soll ich sagen?
Habs ausprobiert ist wirklich so #c

Nu jetzt bin ich mit meinem einfachen Gemüt einigermassen ratlos.

Der Drehpunkt liegt aktuell an der kleinen Öse ca. 1 - 2 cm vor dem Griff.
Letzter Ausweg Kontergewicht? das wären bei der Bushwhacker fast 100g Zusatzgewicht hinten an die Rute bis der Drehpunkt näher am Griff ist, ich greife mit dem Zeige Mittel und Ringfinger vor der Rolle, nur der kleene ist hinter dem Rollenfuß.

Also denk ich werde ich mein Zulässiges Gesamtgewicht erhöhen auf 600 Gramm oder habt ihr ne bessere Idee?

ps: wer Rechtschreibpfähler findet darf se behalten, es ist spät #c


----------



## ein Angler (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Hi
Mach es dir nicht so schwer Bushwaker weg und neue her.
Andreas


----------



## kernell32 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Mach es dir nicht so schwer Bushwaker weg und neue her.
> Andreas



hmmm ich hab befürchtet dass sowas kommt :c

Das ist momentan leider nicht im Budget, ausserdem gefällt mir die Bushwhacker sehr! Ich denk kann noch ne Weile damit leben.
Ein Bisschen Gewicht hinten in den Griff und gut ist erstmal.

Zumindest brauch ich nicht so sehr auf das Gewicht der neuen Rolle zu achten. #6

Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit den neuen Ci4 Rollen von Shimano?

Ich dachte da an die Shimano Rarenium Ci4-FA  oder die Shimano Stradic Ci4 F

Taugt das Material was und hält das Dauerbelastungen stand?
Ich bin da noch etwas skeptisch ;+


----------



## daci7 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Eine möglichst ausgewogene Rute fischt sich natürlich angenehmer, aber hast du schonmal dran gedacht, dass sich diese 100% Ausgewogenheit nur für Bruchteile des Angeltages wirklich bemerkbar macht?
Sobald der Köder an der Rute hängt ists eh meist Pustekuchen mit der Balance es sei denn man schlägt nur in die lose Schnur.
Also: Möglichst ausgeglichen ja, aber ob jetz die  Achse an der Rolle oder 5 cm drüber liegt #c


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Meine Lieblingskombo für Zander und Hecht wiegt 500gr.
Antares BX 20-50gr.,2,7m und Biomaster FB 4000.
Da ich nicht über zu schwache Handgelenke klagen muss, ist mir diese Kombi ausreichend balanciert!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Da fragt jmd nach ner Lösung und euch fällt nix ausser ner neuen Rute ein?Schwach! Das geht doch besser 

@ Kernell

der Ösi hat mit seiner These recht.... du hast die Physik in Sachen Hebelkraft vergessen. Der Drehpunkt ist bzw. Sollte da sein, wo du die Rute festhälst.... hier sollte idealerweise auch der Balancepunkt sein. Je nach Geschmack +/- ein paar cm. Ein paar Gramm Kopflast sind m,M nicht sooo tragisch.... aber sobald die Kopflast dich spürbar ist, nerft es mich persönlich.

Also bevor du dir nun ne Fette Penn Slammer oder sowas an die Rute haust - würde ich die Rute mit einem Ausgleichgewicht am Ende der Rute ausstatten. Entweder etwas basteln, oder ggf Endkappe durch Erwärmen entfernen und etwas Gewicht reinpacken und wieder verkleben. Anstelle einer rund 100gr schweren Rolle reichen dann gerne mal "nur" 15-25gr Gewicht am Ende um die Rute auf deine Bedürfnisse optimal auszutarieren.

PS.

Fische ne 3000er Rarenium an meiner Zander Kombo.... bisher keine Probleme am Rhein. Ist aber auch die erste Saison mit der neuen Kombi 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## kernell32 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Moin,



Fr33 schrieb:


> Also bevor du dir nun ne Fette Penn Slammer oder sowas an die Rute haust - würde ich die Rute mit einem Ausgleichgewicht am Ende der Rute ausstatten. Entweder etwas basteln, oder ggf Endkappe durch Erwärmen entfernen und etwas Gewicht reinpacken und wieder verkleben. Anstelle einer rund 100gr schweren Rolle reichen dann gerne mal "nur" 15-25gr Gewicht am Ende um die Rute auf deine Bedürfnisse optimal auszutarieren.



yep ich denk so werde ich es auch tun, wobei um Optimal ausbalanciert zu sein benötigt die Bushwhacker knapp 80 Gramm im Griff, aber ich werde nur ca. 40g reinpacken.
Wenn ich vorne über kippe liegt das sicher nicht an der Angel 

Zur Rarenium: das ist ja eine aus Carbon-Composit taugt das Material was? Ich fürchte mich noch ein Bisschen davor wieviel Spiel hat die?
Die ist nämlich bei mir auch in der engeren Wahl zusammen mit der neuen Stradic FJ (2014 US)


----------



## Fr33 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Hmmm..... 80Gr wäre halt ne Hausmarke.... mir persönlich bisi viel Extragewicht 

Kannst aber nicht sagen, dass eine nun 100gr leichtere Rolle ein Ausgleichgewicht von rund 80Gr am Heck braucht ... das müsste man in der Praxis testen was ausreicht.

Zum CI4 Werkstoff .. das ist def, KEIN Carbon Material. Das ist ein Composit Werkstoff (Sprich ein Verbund aus Resinarten) - aber kein Carbon. Und ja die Rolle ist sehr leicht... verwindungssteif wie ne Arc etc, aber meiner Meinung nicht. ist aber auch nicht nötig....


----------



## kernell32 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Zum CI4 Werkstoff .. das ist def, KEIN Carbon Material. Das ist ein Composit Werkstoff (Sprich ein Verbund aus Resinarten) - aber kein Carbon. Und ja die Rolle ist sehr leicht... verwindungssteif wie ne Arc etc, aber meiner Meinung nicht. ist aber auch nicht nötig....



Shimano Ci4

Ist schon Kohlefaser! Allerdings wahrscheinlich nicht gebacken (Autoklav) also nicht das was man herkömmlicherweise als CFK bezeichnet.

Ich denk ich werde mal eine in die Hand nehmen und n bisschen dran rum wackeln und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Hmmm... ich hab ne kaputte Stradic CI4 vom Kollegen mal gesehen (der hat sich mal auf der Steinpackung lang gemacht und ist beim Aufstehen auf die Rolle getreten. Die Bruchkanten konnten keine Fasern erkennen lassen wie ich es von Kohlefaser kenne. Daher nehme ich das mit dem KEIN Carbon zurück.... 

Also bei meiner Rarenium wacketl nix.. ist ne Tolle Rolle... spielt aber ihre Stärken an einer leichten Kombi aus...

Meine Eigenbau Zanderrude wiegt mit 20gr im Heck rund 190Gr... dazu ne 300Gr Rarenium und die Rute ist für mich perfekt ausbalanciert. Hab die Rute aber auch auf die Rolle optisch und gewichtsmäßig abgestimmt


----------



## Dikay (16. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
Meine Zandercombo wiegt in Summe 395 Gramm.... 145 die Rute ( Fox Terminator jigging 20-50gramm) und 250 die Rolle( Daiwa luvias 3012) 

Ich versuche immer das der Schwerpunkt der Combo ne Hand breit vor dem Rollenhalter liegt. Da genau dort meine Hand beim Angeln ist, fühlt sich das ganze ausbalanciert an...

Es wird schwierig werden anhand von Gewichtsangaben eine klare Empfehlung aussprechen zu können. Vorallem weil die Trägheit deiner Rute beim angeln auch eine Rolle spielt...

Das beste wird sein, wenn du die andere Rolle einfach mal dranschraubst und selber ausprobierst...


----------



## weserwaller (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



e!k schrieb:


> Shimano Fireblood 270H (239g) + Shimano Fireblood 4000FA (287gr) = 526gr
> 
> Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 942XH (225gr) + Stella 4000FD (295gr) = 520gr
> 
> ...



Sind das addierte Katalogdaten oder durch eine Waage bestätigte Werte inkl. Schnur ?


----------



## ein Angler (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Hi FR33
Ich finde es nicht traurig wenn ich so was sage, als erstes
kann und will vielleicht nicht jeder basteln.
2. wenn ich an einer Rute was verändere kann ich in der Regel diese vergessen, man wird sie nicht mehr zum vernünftigen Kurs los. Gut diese Rute ist ja relativ preiswert.
Da nehme ich doch einen gewissen Verlust in kauf als das ich bastel und bastel noch anderen Leuten mein Geld schenke, weil sie es können und am ende ist es eh Murx oder man ist einfach nicht zu frieden mit dem Ergebnis.
Ich habe es mit der Oren Ji durch und rate davon ab.
Das ist meine Meinung und es soll letztendlich jeder für sich entscheiden was er macht, das ist wohl wahr.
Andreas


----------



## zanderalex (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

ich glaube jeder muss seine perfekte Kombi selber finden und das geht halt nur mit eigenen Erfahrungen ich bin mit meiner zufrieden und komme super klar aber das bedeutet nicht das ich die irgend wem anders ans herz lege 

alle die schon länger angeln denkt an eure erste Kombi, meine hab ich noch und wenn ich die mal in die Hand nehme und daran denke das ich damit auch den ganzen tag am wasser war krieg ich gleich kreutzschmerzen die wog gefühlte 2 kg und war so ausbalanciert wie ein stab beim Stabhochsprung da lernt man das was man jetzt hat erst zu schätzen


----------



## bobbykron (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingskombo für Zander und Hecht wiegt 500gr.
> Antares BX 20-50gr.,2,7m und Biomaster FB 4000.
> Da ich nicht über zu schwache Handgelenke klagen muss, ist mir diese Kombi ausreichend balanciert!
> 
> Jürgen



Hab die gleiche kombo, aber mit ca 70g im griff versehen. Mir gefällt es so um einiges besser:k


----------



## bobbykron (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde ne 3000er sargus, 4000er biomaster oder stradic  fj nehmen, anschrauben und dann mit dem gewicht am griffende probieren. N Stück Tape und n grund- oder ds-blei in verschiedenen gewichten sollte dir klarheit bringen.


----------



## crisis (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Interessanter Thread!

Habe eine Greys Prowla Platinum 9" 20 - 50 g + Spro Red Arc 10300 = 465 g

Mit der Kombo komme ich super zurecht, allerdings geht es nach ein paar Stunden in den Arm. Ködergewichte meistens 10 - 20g, ich greife die Rolle zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger. Der Schwerpunkt liegt ungefähr 5 cm vor dem Rollenfuß, mir kommt sie nur leicht kopflastig vor.

Obwohl ich mit der Rute und Rolle sehr gerne angle würde ich mir gerne eine etwas leichtere Ausrüstung als Alternative zulegen. Gibt ja einige 1000er, 1500er oder 2000er Rollen bis 210 g, die ca. 150 - 200 m 0,15 Schnur aufnehmen. Wie ist Eure Erfahrung mit diesen Rollen, leidet die Wurfweite und das Einzugsverhalten mit diesen kleinen Rollen mit relativ hohem Wurfgewicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



weserwaller schrieb:


> *Sind das addierte Katalogdaten oder durch eine Waage bestätigte Werte inkl. Schnur ?*




Würde mich auch interessieren.
Wiegt ihr eure Kombos selbst oder geht ihr davon aus, dass die Katalogangaben stimmen???
|kopfkrat


----------



## ein Angler (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Hi
Nachgewogen 420g Rute und Rolle mit Einhänger Titanvorfach und 200m 0,17mm neue Power Pro.
Rolle Branzino 3000 Rute Shadshaker2.
Andreas


----------



## angler1996 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



e!k schrieb:


> Shimano Fireblood 270H (239g) + Shimano Fireblood 4000FA (287gr) = 526gr
> 
> Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 942XH (225gr) + Stella 4000FD (295gr) = 520gr
> 
> ...


 
Die Frage wurde zwar von WW schon gestellt aber nicht beantwortet:
Tatsächlich gewogen ( möglichst inkl. Schnur) oder Katalog abgeschrieben ?

Danke
Gruß A.


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



> Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander?



Je nach Zander bis zu mehreren Kilogramm.


----------



## weserwaller (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

Dann würde deine Schnur nichts wiegen oder Rute bzw. die Roll leichter sein wie im Katalog beschrieben. Häufig ist es aber das Gegenteil.


----------



## kernell32 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Ich würde ne 3000er sargus, 4000er biomaster oder stradic  fj nehmen, anschrauben und dann mit dem gewicht am griffende probieren. N Stück Tape und n grund- oder ds-blei in verschiedenen gewichten sollte dir klarheit bringen.



Also getestet hab ich schon mit verschiedenen Rollen (300g-450g), Resultat 60-80 Gramm in den Griff für perfekte Balance, fest montieren werde ich das Gewicht aber erst wenn ich die neue Rolle habe.

Biomaster ist mir zu Teuer, die Stradic wirds wahrscheinlich werden.
Die Sargus hatte ich früher schonmal im Visier die ist ja echt günstig! Kann man die mit ner Rolle aus der Klasse der Stradic vergleichen? ;+


----------



## bobbykron (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Also getestet hab ich schon mit verschiedenen Rollen (300g-450g), Resultat 60-80 Gramm in den Griff für perfekte Balance, fest montieren werde ich das Gewicht aber erst wenn ich die neue Rolle habe.
> 
> Biomaster ist mir zu Teuer, die Stradic wirds wahrscheinlich werden.
> Die Sargus hatte ich früher schonmal im Visier die ist ja echt günstig! Kann man die mit ner Rolle aus der Klasse der Stradic vergleichen? ;+



Nö, kann man nicht. Penn hat eher einen metallernen lauf die stradic läuft shimanotypisch sehr smooth. Die penn kostet haber nur ca 1/3.

Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte ist, dass wenn du konterst, dann schon mit dem gewicht, welches auch benötigt wird. Nicht wie geschrieben " eigentlich müssten 80g rein, ich nehm dann aber nur 40".

Meine hecht/zanderkombos sind alle auf mitte vorgriff ausbalanciert und bringen zwischen 500 und  600g auf die Waage. Außer die fürs belly, da sind es ca 350


----------



## kernell32 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Nö, kann man nicht. Penn hat eher einen metallernen lauf die stradic läuft shimanotypisch sehr smooth. Die penn kostet haber nur ca 1/3.
> 
> Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte ist, dass wenn du konterst, dann schon mit dem gewicht, welches auch benötigt wird. Nicht wie geschrieben " eigentlich müssten 80g rein, ich nehm dann aber nur 40".
> 
> Meine hecht/zanderkombos sind alle auf mitte vorgriff ausbalanciert und bringen zwischen 500 und  600g auf die Waage. Außer die fürs belly, da sind es ca 350



Hast sicher recht mit dem Kontern, nur so ganz konsistent greife ich ja nicht, mal hab ich den Rollenfuss zwischen Mittel und Ringfinger (Blinkern, Wobbeln, Einleiern etc.) und mal hab ich alle Finger vor dem Rollenfuss (Faulenzen), einmal wären 40g Ausreichend das andere Mal bräuchte ich 80, ein Kompromiss ist da schon nötig.
Ich sag mal 600g sind meine Schmerzgrenze beim Gesamtgewicht und das könnte ich mit ner Stradic + 80g Kontergewicht einhalten, sollte es ne Sargus werden pack ich nur 40-60g rein.


----------



## kernell32 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Meine hecht/zanderkombos sind alle auf mitte vorgriff ausbalanciert und bringen zwischen 500 und  600g auf die Waage. Außer die fürs belly, da sind es ca 350



Nachtrag: Fürs Belly bzw. allgemein fürs Bootsangeln habe ich noch ne kleinefeine Kombo :g

Savage-Gear-Big-Lure-Jerk 210-cm-bis-80-gr
und ne alte Shimano Corsair CS300

Zusammen 500g aber damit bin ich auf fast alles vorbereitet #:
Fürs Belly ist das zwar overkill und eher grobmotorisch aber n großer Fisch macht da richtig laune  und die ist perfekt ausbalanciert


----------



## Fr33 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wiegt eure spinnkombo für Zander*

@ EinAngler

sorry für meine späte Antwort. War nicht böse von mir gemeint. Hatte sich für mich so angehört von wegen, alles doof --- muss neu, sonst taugt es nix  Hab ich etwas in den falschen Hals bekommen..... liegt aber auch daran, dass ich bei sowas schnell am individualisieren bin, anstatt die Flinte gleich ins Korn zu werfen. Also war kein Angriff auf dich 

@ Kernell

Kenn Leute die fischen ne Yasei Aspuis mit 70-80gr im Heck... von daher sollte noch ok sein. Dir muss die Rute gut in der Hand liegen.... das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## ameisentattoo (17. Oktober 2013)

Combo 1 für Barsch & Stillwasser Zander:
Fox US Finesse 270 7-28gr ~166 gr + Aernos 3000 SFA ~ 255 gr = angelfertig gewogene 430 gr

Combo 2 für Rhein und auf Hecht (war mit in Schweden zum Schleppen):
Fox Spin M 240 20-50gr ~ 174 gr + Stradic CI4 4000F ~ 264 gr = angelfertig gewogene 460 gr

Aber.....mich hat mal das Thema Kopflastigkeit interessiert. 
Deshalb habe ich mir was überlegt. Denn schliesslich geht es nicht nur um das Gewicht meiner Kombi, sondern auch um den Druck, der beim Angeln ausgeübt wird. Als krasser Vergleich soll hier die 9 Meter Stippe aus meiner Junganglerzeit herhalten. Die Stippe wog ca. 900 gr, und beim Angeln brauchte ich einen sicheren Stand, um sie vernünftig zu führen. 
Beim Gufieren kommen zwar nicht diese Kräfte zusammen, aber ich bin auch älter geworden... Es geht halt darum, dass sich die Combo gut anfühlt!

Versuchsaufbau: 
1 x dünne Stange als Drehpunkt, auf dem die Rute kurz vor dem Rollenfuss aufliegt. In etwa die gleiche Position hat meine Hand beim Fischen. 
1 x möglichst genaue Digitalwaage (habe nur 10g Schritte und unter 40 gr gar keine Messung 
) Wiegepunkt ca.10 cm hinter Rollenfuss. Die Grifflänge spielt für mich eher keine Rolle, da ich ihn nur beim Wurf als Hebel nutze.
1 x 4.25er Shaker am 21gr Kopf (Waage konnte diesen leider nicht separat wiegen)
Mind. 1 Glas Rotwein (kann das Ergebnis verfälschen, schadet aber nicht)
Versuchsanordnung: siehe Foto...Wein wurde in die den Test beaufsichtigende Person geschüttet...
An alle: bitte diesen Test nachstellen und das Ergebnis hier posten

Ergebnis:
Combo 1 hat im "trockenen" Zustand 500gr Widerstand, mit Gufi waren es 1200gr
Combo 2 hat im "trockenen" Zustand 240gr Widerstand, mit Gufi waren es 820gr

Ich konnte es selbst nicht glauben und habe mehrfach gemessen.....bitte testet das mal selbst!
Aber auch vom subjektiven Ge"FÜHL" fische ich Combo 2 lieber. Sie fühlt sich einfach leichter an. Selbst abgesteckt, beim Transport, fühlt sie sich leichter an.
Mein Fazit: 
Ich werde beim gufieren bei 240 cm bleiben
Ich glaube auch, dass das Fühlen des Gufis damit besser ist, weil der "Weg" kürzer ist
Ja, an den Steinpackungen ist es eher nachteilig... aber das ist mir Wurst.







This message has been checked by project PRISM.


----------

